#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Link 100Mb NanoStation5 Loco

## tchagas

Boa tarde! Tenho um link de 100Mb, na AirGrid M5 HP "cliente" estou com -51 dBm, Ruído de fundo: -92 dBm e CCQ de transmissão: 99.1 % , link chega no máximo 25Mb, alguma configuração milagre no Nano Loco que poderia fazer para passar ao menos 50Mb,?

----------


## sphreak

> Boa tarde! Tenho um link de 100Mb, na AirGrid M5 HP "cliente" estou com -51 dBm, Ruído de fundo: -92 dBm e CCQ de transmissão: 99.1 % , link chega no máximo 25Mb, alguma configuração milagre no Nano Loco que poderia fazer para passar ao menos 50Mb,?


Prints. Senão é só exercício de vidência.

----------


## tchagas

> Prints. Senão é só exercício de vidência.


Verdade, rsrsrs.
Segue os prints abaixo

----------


## luti1901

acho que seu equipamento ta passando mais do que deveria ate :Big Grin:

----------


## sphreak

> Verdade, rsrsrs.
> Segue os prints abaixo


Não tá muito fora a velocidade. 

Veja bem, com canal na largura de 20mhz ele dá no máximo 54mbps agregado por serem rádios Siso 1x1. Isso dá cerca de 27mbps para Up e o mesmo para down. Como os rádios usam uma única chain para comunicação ainda tem que levar em conta a fila de pacotes. 

Outra coisa é o ruído que tá um pouco alto. O correto seria fazer um survey aí e tentar diminuir esse ruído para cerca de -100dBm. 

Tente utilizar a largura em 40mhz. Isso pode te dar uns Mbps a mais. Agora, pra chegar perto de 100mbps, só com rádios Mimo 2x2

----------


## dalexandre

por mim pelo tipo de equipamento a velocidade esta muito boa hhhh

----------


## emilidani

Esta no limite. Se aumentar o Canal piora o Ruido, deixa em automático mesmo.

----------


## tchagas

Setei 40MHz no Nano, AirGrid nao conectou. Como o modo milagre ta operando, Pensando em comprar uma dessa LBE-5AC.

----------


## sphreak

> Setei 40MHz no Nano, AirGrid nao conectou. Como o modo milagre ta operando, Pensando em comprar uma dessa LBE-5AC.


Nano 40mhz em modo A as vezes dá incompatibilidade.

----------


## lcesargc

to achando que o nano dele e somente A. se fosse o M poderia ate conseguir uma velocidade maior, ai usaria n na estação e cliente

----------


## emilidani

aumentar a largura de banda nao vai te dar maior velocidade!!!aumenta o ruido e baixa o CCQ. A melhor configuração é no automático pois o algoritmo dele faz todas as considerações e deixa ele funcionando onde tem melhor performance.

----------


## tchagas

Isso mesmo, Nano somente A. Terei que comprar outro equipamento mesmo! Obrigado todos a todos.

----------

